# w98eject.exe



## cj47 (May 31, 2005)

Hello,

I have purchased a Matsunichi MF 326-512 MP3 player. My system is windows 98 second edition. I have loaded the cd for the driver, but nothing seems to happen except a message when the pc opens up "searching for w98eject.exe".(and then can not find file, or maybe it said shortcut, can't remember!) I have checked on line and this is a file that is needed for downloading files to my mp 3 player, but i can not find how to download the file. When i plug in the mp3 player, it can not find a driver for it. i have been trying to uninstall, and reload many times, but the same thing just keeps happening. Any one have any suggestions please? and by the way, i am very basic on my knowledge. Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## cj47 (May 31, 2005)

My mp3 player requires this file to function, and my pc keeps telling me it can not find the file. Can anyone tell me how i load it please? Thanks. You may like to look at my other threads in connection with this problem. Cheers.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

File Name : w98Eject.exe

Description: Related to USB support for Sigmatel MP3 audio palyer (and others such as SanDisk). It's intent is to "put away" the "disk" before you unplug it from the USB port, ostensibly to avoid "losing" data.

Did your MP3 player come with an installation disk?


----------



## cj47 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks very much for the reply. Yes, I do have a disc with the mp3 player, and I have uninstalled and reinstalled many time now, but the same keeps happening every time.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Threads merged.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Put the cd in the drive. Click on Start > Find ...type in w98Eject.exe and where is says Look In select the drive letter for your CD location. 

This should let you know if the file is on the CD or not.


----------



## cj47 (May 31, 2005)

thanks again, I did what you said and it says that the file has been stripped! When i ask the file to open there is nothing there. I have asked the supplier for another cd disc, but would have thought i could have downloaded or obtained a copy of this file from somewhere?
Even looked on Realplayer site to see if mine was listed, but it is not, thought i may be able to download another makers?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Chris,

I can find many references to w98Eject.exe but not an option to download. Can't locate any drivers for your Matsunichi MF 326 either.

Very frustrating.

Hope you have more luck with the replacement cd.

Keep us posted.


----------



## cj47 (May 31, 2005)

Will keep you posted.


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

does this MP3 player need special software to sync the device or do you just drag and drop music?


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

also.............................

Windows 98......................

what version?


----------



## cj47 (May 31, 2005)

thanks for the help offered guys, but in the end i returned the player months ago for a refund and bought an inexpensive 1Gb player by Scandisk. Less the £20.00 inc p&p easy to use, briliant sound, had it some time now and very please, uses batteries i can buy in the shop or use my rechargable ones and they last for ages. No need to pay loads more for a basic player, Waste of your money.


----------

